

The Wages of Pointless Rewrites (Perl to PHP) - systems
http://www.cincomsmalltalk.com/blog/blogView?showComments=true&printTitle=The_Wages_of_Pointless_Rewrites&entry=3394981268

======
sanj
Back to the big J: <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000069.html>

